# Vin Baker



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> Still looking for frontcourt help, the Timberwolves have agreed to a non-guaranteed contract with free-agent forward Vin Baker, according to a person in the league.
> 
> Baker is expected to be in attendance for the team's media day Monday at Target Center and the start of training camp Tuesday in Mankato.


http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/15650630.htm

Good thing it is a non-guaranteed contract, though. I don't have any expectations from him anymore, really.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ehhhhh, he sucks, hopefully he don't last.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

would have preffered it to be kemp.. for entertainment value at least.. baker wont be doing anything of real note here


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Casey better not have his hands around Baker like Glen Taylor did to McHale.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I hope he stoped drinking... still him and Griffin in same team sounds bit scary but then again it may actually work.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

WOW! I never thought I would see his name mentioned with an NBA roster again.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Banjoriddim said:


> I hope he stoped drinking... still him and Griffin in same team sounds bit scary but then again it may actually work.



It's the Scared Straight program.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

wow great... minnesota just keeps on getting better... 

not.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

it'll be aight.

keep your heads up!

Be optimistic in believing that KG will give him a nock on the head that will change him back into a better form.

it's only a month away guys.

Wolves are going to come out & remain solid this season.... this much i believe.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

The thing I don't understand is how he is still getting chances at 35?? The guy hasn't played decent ball for five years, surely there are better alternatives?

Although I guess he'll be 11th or 12th man anyway.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Like Jux said, at least it's non-guaranteed. That's a very un-McHale-like thing to do. :yes:

Maybe he's changing his ways! :cheers: 

But I seriously doubt it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Gosh, this is surprising. I'd actually thought Vin Baker died a couple years ago. Silly me. :wink:


----------



## Mugatu (Sep 14, 2006)

Hopefully he doesn't make the team. Wolves should really look into acquiring Marcus Fizer. He's always wanted to play with KG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mugatu said:


> Hopefully he doesn't make the team. Wolves should really look into acquiring Marcus Fizer. He's always wanted to play with KG.


but although he does seem to have enough talent to be solid in the NBA, its been years since a team signed him and gave him minutes, there has gotta be something to that, the gm's must know something about marcus that the public doesnt


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Yes! I would give Marcus Fizer a solid opportunity.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Vinny will just break your hearts because he can still play this game and was an all-star back when for a reason but unfortunately now he can't stay sober long enough to help anyone.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont think the drinking will be bakers downfall on the wolves, its the fact hes too out of shape (not necissarily fat, just unfit) and just doesnt have a lot of moves left in his arsenal and would have to be content playing 5 minutes of hustle a game.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Baker might be able to hustle for five minutes a game, but I doubt the Wolves would be willing to pay the cost of his bartender travelling with the team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Baker might be able to hustle for five minutes a game, but I doubt the Wolves would be willing to pay the cost of his bartender travelling with the team.


:laugh: Your sardonic humor, you.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This guy sucks, has sucked since 2000 and he always will. He never ever left the bench in Houston really, and what minutes he did play, he was worthless. Good luck with the aquisition I guess? lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

9 minutes and 3 points in pre season against the bucks, at least they are giving him the minutes to see whether hes worthy of a spot or not


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> Vin Baker is a 35-year-old who has played in all or parts of 13 NBA seasons, but he says this year it all feels new. He has been a starter, an All-Star, an Olympian, but now he just wants to be a part of the team.
> 
> Baker has been on top, and he has been on the other end. Now he just wants to be here, at least for a while.


http://www.startribune.com/511/story/739675.html


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if he hustles and works hard i think he could make the squad permanantly, we need the front court depth and theres not much else around


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He's gone.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It was a nice run.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and apparently for strictly personal reasons too (sorry no link, read it at work) .. roster now stands at 14


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Sad news. I was hoping to see a Baker vs Shaq matchup...


----------

